# Tool chest



## daugher12 (May 17, 2019)

I finished this up for a friend. Oak case and cherry drawer fronts.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 11


----------



## T. Ben (May 17, 2019)

Awesome toolbox,very nice work


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2019)

I always had a thing for wood tool chest, just think they look cool. When I was a kid I had a wood tackle box that was very similar, wish I still had it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 17, 2019)

Awesome tool box .. can I be your friend? Will give you my address for shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2019)

boxes are fun to build


----------



## phinds (May 17, 2019)

WOW. That is a totally professional looking tool box. I'm envious.

You could probably sell those for a couple of hundred bucks (and clear WAY less than minimum wage in the process.  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (May 17, 2019)

daugher12 said:


> I finished this up for a friend. Oak case and cherry drawer fronts.
> 
> View attachment 166141



The continuous grain on the drawer fronts is very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2019)

John, it's good to see you post up again. It's been a while!
Thats an awesome tool chest. Do you have more pics of it to show off? I'd love to see more of it.....


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2019)

Totally nice! This is an heirloom piece! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2019)

Very nice tool chest. Good work


----------



## daugher12 (May 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> John, it's good to see you post up again. It's been a while!
> Thats an awesome tool chest. Do you have more pics of it to show off? I'd love to see more of it.....




Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Being a teacher life is craze this time of the year!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2019)

Nice to see I'm not the only one who likes gummy cherry. Most people think it's a flaw but I think it adds character.


----------



## daugher12 (May 22, 2019)

phinds said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one who likes gummy cherry. Most people think it's a flaw but I think it adds character.



I agree. I like the contrast too.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2019)

OH MAN!! That is b-e-a-youtifull !!!


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2019)

Good looking box John! Long time no see....


----------



## daugher12 (May 23, 2019)

Thanks all for the nice comments! I hope to start being around more often.


----------



## David Hill (Jun 2, 2019)

Great work!!!
We can be friends too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

